

IFund & iFriend iPhone apps - Matt Murphy & $100M investments.  - jyothi
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/22/technology/22ifund.html

======
jyothi
Isn't that a lot of focus and traction just around iPhone applications?
Android never took off. Rest of the platforms elsewhere on the web - facebook,
opensocial have now become stagnant.

At least in India jobs just killed the iPhone market signing agreement with
Airtel and VodaPhone. These carriers here work on greedy algorithm and play no
strategies. AirTel prices iPhone 3G 8GB at INR 32K == $800 USD. Insane that
too to get locked out with airtel.

